# best tank mates for Paradise fish



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

what are the best tank mates for Paradise fish in a 20 Gal tank please

:roll:


----------



## tungsram (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a breeding pair that reside in a 30G with two Angelfish, 6 Neon Tetras, 4 Glowlight Tetras, 2 CoryCats, 1 Pictus Cat, 1 Common Pleco, a large CAE, and a Red Tail Shark.

I think you would be fine with any "non-agressive, non-territorial" fish. For instance, I would never put Tiger Barbs in this tank.

The male Paradise chases after the female all the time, but that's typical. Other than that I've had no problems and I've had them for a year. (almost 4" long now).

Here's the female...









Here's the male...


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

cool I got A RTB Shark I was checking there wouldnt be trouble. Nice


----------



## tungsram (Mar 1, 2005)

leongreenway @ Thu Apr 28 said:


> cool I got A RTB Shark I was checking there wouldnt be trouble. Nice


I just added some pictures to my post.

From my experience, Red Tails are bottom dwellers and Gourami prefer the upper zones. They rarely interact. Now lately, as my tank has become more overgrown with plants, my Paradise are spending more time near the bottom, but I've still seen nothing more than "get away from me you scoundrel" type looks between them.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

how would he get on with a Black Calvus cichlid, any ideas. Calvus always chases RTB away. they are both 2 1/2 inches long.


----------

